# $$ Advice for R34 gtr front diff setting



## bigboss59400 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello,

I'm rebuilding my R34 gtr front diff since a few weeks now however I'm doubting on some aspect and can't decided...
So I'm looking for someone who has experienced in this because I have specific questions.
I'm willing to pay for this

Best regards


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Ask your question here, I'm sure someone can help you.


----------



## bigboss59400 (Apr 8, 2012)

OK I will try,

Following the R32/R33 service manual and having all the correct tools, I got so far :

0.7Nm of pinion preload (intead of 0.8Nm)
gear tooth pattern is ok
backlash between 0.11mm and 0.15mm
total preload of 0.9Nm instead of 1.8Nm and that's my concern...I can't get the carrier side bearing preload to the specifications

I can rotate the ring hardly by hand.

I also noticed that even if I don't put the LSD inside the case, and screw the part circle in green, the case is deforming of about +0.04mm ! (red arrow)
if I put the LSD inside and a shim (purple circle) of 0.80 (which makes in my case 0.45mm of axial constraints), the case is deforming of about +0.15mm!!
If I constraint more then I get of course a bigger preload for the carrier bearing preload but then I can't get the backlash into specifications as well as the gear pattern and I can't rotate anymore by hand and I feel some hard points...
Is it normal to obeserve such deformations ? or is my carrier case damaged and/or the part in green ?

Everything is new, except the carrier case, the part in green and the pinion and ring (they should be like new...)

Are you able to move the ring by hand on your front diff ?

Should I stick with my low preload of the carrier bearing of 0.2Nm instead of the 1Nm asked ?

Thanks for your time


----------

